# Max temp for i7 920?



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2008)

whats the max i should let my cpu hit, over here in aus weather hot atm and even hotter in my room, im running my cpu oc'ed at 3.2Ghz at 1.15v my temps hit 67max on same cores? thanks


----------



## burebista (Dec 29, 2008)

67C is OK. prime95 load?
What software do you use for monitoring? Latest RealTemp is heavily modified for Nehalem.


----------



## hat (Dec 29, 2008)

The official specs of the processor state that the max temp is 100*c, but I would never let anything to that high. You should be fine, just don't push it anymore. Even though the specs state 100*c I would never let anything get that hot.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2008)

i ran prime95 for 5min i didnt have time to leave it going should i run it longer, i use coretemp is that fine it keeps max temps for me, coretemp reads it 1c off eleet


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2008)

is the tjmax 100 or 95 i downloaded realtemp and its 95 when eleet is 100?


----------



## Homeless (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally think as long as you are below 80c @ load you should be fine


----------



## burebista (Dec 29, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> is the tjmax 100 or 95 i downloaded realtemp and its 95 when eleet is 100?


Take RealTemp from my link. TJMax doesn't matter (it's 100 for Nehalem BTW). Take a look at _distance_ to TJMax and keep it>20-30 and you're fine.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks burebista i only had 2.70


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 29, 2008)

I ran prime95 for 3 hours under 91-92C. I mean, that's what the programs reported.

Programs I used: Core Temp, Real Temp.

I just rechecked with the new version of Real Temp, it reported 5C higher than the old one.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2008)

thats because the tjmax on the older one was 95 when the newer ones 100


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2008)

i dropped the vtt down to +100 and the vcore down to 1.13v, and its still stable i dont know how much lower i can go.


----------



## X-Terminator (Mar 1, 2009)

What does tjmax stand for


----------



## Binge (Mar 1, 2009)

thermal junction max.  Anyway the absolute max you should let your CPU run is 85C, by Intel spec the cpu will shut off on it's own at that point, but most motherboards have that disabled if you want to OC.  So just be careful eh?


----------



## X-Terminator (Mar 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> thermal junction max.  Anyway the absolute max you should let your CPU run is 85C, by Intel spec the cpu will shut off on it's own at that point, but most motherboards have that disabled if you want to OC.  So just be careful eh?



Thank You for the info


----------



## devhen (Oct 27, 2009)

Live OR Die:

First you say you are at 1.15v on your 3.2ghz overclock. Then you say you've "lowered" it to 1.3v and your "not sure how much lower you can go...".

First of all 67 degrees (celcius) max on an i7, especially overclocked, is not just "OK", its *good*. The i7 runs notoriously hot.

Second of all, if you in fact "lowered" the voltage to 1.3 then it sounds like you are doing your overclocking backwards. You should leave your voltage at the default (usually 1.25v) until you become unstable and then *slowly* notch it up. I am at 3.8GHz on default 1.25 voltage. Try setting yours down to the default or even lower (1.2v or 1.15v) if you want to lower temperatures but if 67 degrees is your absolute max (running Prime95/LinX) then you are perfectly fine.

Devin


----------

